# Homemade Spine Tester?



## Just BB (Jan 8, 2008)

I would like to build my own if it can be done without alot of cost. (that's why I want to build my own). Anyone have plans for building one?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 8, 2008)

Google it. "homemade spine tester" you will get plenty of what you are looking for.


----------



## SOS (Jan 8, 2008)

*Here's a teaser.....*

Are you a member of Trad Bowhunter's of Georgia?  I've got directions for making one that will cost you next to nothing coming up in the next issue of the newsletter.  If you aren't a member......you better whip into shape and join now!


----------



## Just BB (Jan 8, 2008)

I goggled it and found several and really like Jim Hill's spine tester using a dial indicator.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerald is your man. He has the plans for a real easy one to make that is real accurate.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 8, 2008)

Just BB, you and John, need to email me and I'll send ya what I have. It's not hard and it's not expensive and it really really works LOL!! 
 You can even stop on over and I can show you mine and how I done it, if you want. I even have the lead for the weight you'll need. Heck, I probably even have just the peices of wood you'll need, some small brass screws and washers, I'm sure of that.  You'll just need to get 3 bookshelf brackets, a 360 degree protractor and it'll only cost you "1 dime" for all the stuff you get from me, and I'll even show you what your going to do with the dime LOL !
 Gimme a holler when ya get a chance.
I may even try to find a way to post it on here, under the Archery 101 topics. Can that be done ?
Jerald


----------



## Just BB (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey thanks Jerald, While I'm there I can pick up that dang tarp I just remembered is still at your house.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 8, 2008)

What tarp ? 
heheheeeee 
It ain't eat'n nut'n


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 8, 2008)

I was looking through my emails trying to find this  and realized, I got it from Tradgang. com. 
Don't beleive I should post it with out the guy's permission. I have a hard copy of it and will run off some copies for you guys. It has photos and a fairly decent desription of how to build it. I was emailing the guy back and forth and worked out the bugs from some of his descriptions of the how to.
 I'll make some copies at work tomorrow.


----------

